

Could this be the worst timed holiday ever? - samh
http://scottaaronson.com/blog/

======
samh
WRT the recent claim of a P!=NP proof.

I am hanging out for Scott's reaction.

------
jamesbritt
This just links to the blog, not any particular post.

